# My little man Rupert is gone...



## schriss (Jul 21, 2017)

I have adopted Rupert after his previous owner has two failed bonding attempts, he was almost 1 year old.
He had a strong personality and he appeared to be very happy with his life. He lived with me in my room, was never caged, always free to roam around the two rooms upstairs. He never tried to walk down the stairs, but he did go to have a look at them every day as part of his morning walk-around when he would visit the other room and space between them.
On day one of us moving in, he chose one corner of the room as a toilet, there was always a clean towel there ready for his pee and poop. He never ate and pooped at the same time, he separated these things like we humans do. There was no single poop found in his hay stack area, ever.
His schedule was the same for every day. 6am he would get impatient about his morning pellets, eventually he would hop on my bed or my chest to wake me up. Then he would continue to run around, tossing things, scratching and jumping. He would run super fast like a furry torpedo. 9am he was served morning greens after which he would prepare for mid day snooze. He would wake up at 6-7pm because that was his evening greens salad time. Then snooze time until 9pm which was his evening pellets time. After that there would be play time and running around. At 11pm he would expect small treats.
I'm still not sure why, but when I was coming out of bathroom, turning lights out just before bed time, he would run around me doing head binkies, almost every day. Maybe it was instincts, like everyone got back safely to the nest for the night?
Often as I was sitting on bed with feet still on the ground, he would give me nose poke going by, just to say hello.
The same with me going out or in to the room, he would emerge from wherever he was (under bed, under closet, etc.) and would meet me at the door. Funny how sometimes he would see me going out of the room walking in the direction of the door and he would run past me and sit there at the door waiting for me to go past him.
He was very shy of other people and was never handled or picked up if not needed. This probably made him so relaxed. He did like our cuddling sessions and he would put his head into my hand, waiting for head rubs.
Whenever disturbed by loud noise he would get up and looked at me, I would calm him down just by saying his name and he would then go back to snoozing.
He would always snooze in a spot and position allowing him direct line of sight to me, usually directly facing me, regardless where he was. If he was in one spot and I have moved so he could not see me anymore, he would get up and hop just a little bit so that he could see me again, and would continue to snooze there.
He was watching over me no less than I was watching over him. When I coughed, he would get up looking at me disturbed, I liked to think he cared but it could just be the noise too.
He is missed greatly. Seeing his empty spot by the door makes it even more difficult than it is.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 21, 2017)

We are so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace and binky free little man. :bunnyangel:


----------



## stevesmum (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm so very sorry for your loss :rainbow:


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jul 21, 2017)

What an amazing personality. I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your memories of Rupert.


----------



## RabbitO (Jul 26, 2017)

Condolences on your loss. He was very cuddly looking.


----------

